# Don't forget the sunblock!



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Just a friendly reminder to put sunblock on. You will thank yourself. I was working on my trailer all day and took off my shirt because i was sweating like a dog. So excited to get some sun and maybe a tan. Now im sitting in bed cause i cant lie down. My whole back looks like its on fire. Fluorescent red. Lol. This will be a fun night. Maybe i should sleep in the tub with cold water. Enjoy the sun but be smart. Dont be like me


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend cold water baths... not after cooking yourself to a bright lobster red :lol:, I would suggest a room temperature bath or a luke-warm bath as you wouldn't want to give yourself heat stroke or a cold with drastic temperature changes...  especially spending all day outside in the heat!! 

Good reminder for everyone though


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

lots of aloe cream!!!!


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Pictures?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have this blue aloe stuff that is mentholated... From rexall, it's amazing... Get some!

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Been putting on aloe vera. Coat after coat. Good im not working tomorrow. Even typing hurts lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Nope, gotta have the blue stuff!

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep the aloe in the fridge. feels so good when it goes on over a burn.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Gotta love the fact that i don't get sun burned easily! spent the whole day out at stanley park cycling.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ouch, last year in Cancun I went the day without sun lotion (went into the pool to early and it just washed off)... Day later I was covered in fluid filled blisters and a bright red as well.


Not cool. I've got that blue aloe vera gel, it's a life saver for sure.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I found something that helps the pain and does a good job healing the burned skin. I applied some vinegar on my burn with a spray and then used solarcaine ( medicated lotion) to keep it from drying out. I put the lotion in the fridge to keep it cold. Just some info in case someone else forgets the sunscreen.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

two summers ago I was playing softball with the shirt off, I asked if anyone had any lotion and I put it on, it ended up being sun tanning lotion not sun block. ... . . . . Ended up with a severe sunburn.

Totally agree with the vinager, i took a pretty cold bath and shook like a leaf, and threw a litre of vinager in the water with me. I couldn't stop shaking but after I got out I was soothed a lot. Then I applied the aloe, the non fragranced stuff. I ended up with permanent blackish brown spots on the shoulders that have never gone away..


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> two summers ago I was playing softball with the shirt off, I asked if anyone had any lotion and I put it on, it ended up being sun tanning lotion not sun block. ... . . . . Ended up with a severe sunburn.
> 
> Totally agree with the vinager, i took a pretty cold bath and shook like a leaf, and threw a litre of vinager in the water with me. I couldn't stop shaking but after I got out I was soothed a lot. Then I applied the aloe, the non fragranced stuff. I ended up with permanent blackish brown spots on the shoulders that have never gone away..


Nice! Looks like i did some damage to my skin as well. Had blisters. Now skin looks like 2nd degree burns.


----------

